
A Ridiculous Interpretation of Entropy Estimation - sarciszewski
https://gist.github.com/paragonie-scott/9ae0f35cb837f9594223
======
gus_massa
In other words, your password is a letter and a sequence of numbers, for
example "X64796265357", encoded in a very inefficient way.

